# DIY fish trap



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I want to show you what method I found to easy catch the fish in my tank.

http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/diy-fish-trap.html


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Pretty neat I'll keep that in mind lol.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I've done this before to catch my snowflake eel and a couple other fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

[yt]3K7mHnG4XbM[/yt]
Video for those who dont like to click eternal links.

I've seen this methood before. Works good on small fish, but how will my angelfish fit in there 

I saw a fish escape at the end of the video.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It works on cichlids, once. Just like you can net them easily the first time they see a net in their lives.


----------



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

that is a great idea ,, but i had too take down my live rocks and net the eel out ,,gave it too my fish place ,, sorry i couldnt give it away here,, im not prepared too ship out live animals at this time


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome idea! But wont work for all fish.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

just for the small fish


----------



## daxdax89 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hahah this is so cool


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You must be very young. That method is as old as the hills. But it does work. I've used it many times.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

im gonna have to try this seems like a good way to do it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wrasse, you will meet your match!


----------

